# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Компания Philips представила новые мониторы серии S-line и V-line

## Labs

•Расширение линейки продуктов S-line для бизнеса и V-line для дома: все необходимые функции и высокое качество просмотра.
•Разрешение Full HD и технология IPS для высокой четкости.
•Специальные функции для хорошего самочувствия и повышения производительности: технологии SoftBlue и LowBlue, программа EasyRead, регулируемая высота подставки.
•Широкие возможности подключения, в т. ч. HDMI, DisplayPort, опционально USB хаб и колонки. 


MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер бренда Philips, расширяет серии S7 и V7. Мониторы S7 и V7 – это качественное изображение и высокая производительность по доступной цене для дома и офиса. Линейка V7 включает в себя модели со всеми необходимыми базовыми функциями для повышения производительности, в то время как S7 дополнена некоторыми премиальными характеристиками. Полная серия S7 будет представлена тремя 21,5’’ и тремя 23,8’’ дисплеями. Линия V7 предлагает выбор из большего числа моделей: 2 с экраном 21,5” дюйма, 4 с 23,8” и 4 с диагональю экрана 27”. Обе линейки дисплеев Philips оснащены технологиями для сохранения здоровья глаз и поддержания комфорта во время длительного использования.

*Качество, производительность и надежность*


Мощные и простые в использовании, продукты из серии S7 и V7 предлагают оптимальное сочетание производительности, функциональности и доступности по цене. Они повышают эффективность работы в домашнем офисе, а также в государственных и частных организациях, например, в колл-центрах, школах и библиотеках.


По трем сторонам экрана новинок рамка отсутствует. Помимо общей привлекательности, такая монолитная конструкция подходит для случаев, когда необходимо расположить несколько мониторов в ряд. «Шов» между дисплеями едва заметен, поэтому создается впечатление, будто пользователь работает на одном большом экране. Это удобно, например, при проведении сравнительного анализа. Разрешение Full HD, технология IPS и широкий угол обзора продуктов из серий S7 и V7 обеспечивают высокую четкость изображения даже при отклонении монитора. Модели S7 предполагают изменение угла наклона, поворота и высоты экрана для максимального комфорта пользователя. Наклон дисплеев V-line также может быть отрегулирован.


*Повышение производительности и хорошее самочувствие*


 «Мониторы S7 и V7 созданы для активного использования и оснащены функциями, необходимыми для продолжительной продуктивной работы», - подчеркивает Артем Хоменко, менеджер компании MMD по продукции Philips в европейском регионе.


Сегодня для всех дисплеев из серии S7 наличие инновационной светодиодной технологии SoftBlue является стандартом. Исследования показали, что световые волны синего спектра, излучаемые ЖК мониторами, в долгосрочной перспективе представляют потенциальную опасность для зрения. Технология SoftBlue, встроенная в аппаратную часть устройства, уменьшает вредное излучение, не ухудшая при этом цветопередачу и качество изображения. Для той же цели мониторы V7 оснащены режимом LowBlue light.


Среди других опций – программа EasyRead (S7 и V7) для чтения длинных текстовых документов по аналогии с бумажной версией. Технология SmartContrast (S7 и V7) автоматически настраивает цвета и интенсивность подсветки в соответствии с контентом, отображаемом на экране (например, оптимальные настройки для работы с таблицами значительно отличаются от настроек для просмотра видеофайлов).


Мониторы серии S7 оснащены дополнительными функциями для офисных пользователей. Встроенные стереодинамики обеспечивают качественный звук во время видеоконференций, а технология Flicker-Free регулирует яркость и уменьшает мерцание экрана.

----------

